# We got robbed today !



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

We were out , having lunch with my daughter, and my husband noticed  on his phone that a delivery driver had left an expensive box of wine on our doorstep.

The wine wasn't wrapped in anything concealing the contents, just  a box containing the name of the wine company.... but the stupid driver left it on the doorstep in full visibility for everyone..despite knowing no-one was home. By the time my o/h saw the footage of the delivery , the driver had already left so we couldn't call him and tell him not to leave it there.

By the time we got home.. the wine had been stolen from the doorstep..  ironically and annoyingly we were just 5 minutes from home,  and driving through a storm so we didn't hear the ring doorbell phone alert that someone was at the door.. (the Thief)..

When we got indoors we were able to view the footage of the thief, a scrawny , dirty looking POS , who had a rucksack on his back which looked full and potentially stuff stolen from elsewhere

We've reported the theft to the delivery company, and to the company  who are clients of my husband who supply the wine every Christmas as a thank you gift to him..(unfortunately they never tell us when or we would have been here to accept it) .. we've alerted  the police who have asked for the footage of the video to be sent to them, but  unfortunately I doubt anything will be done..

However more annoyingly for me, is that I will now become paranoid about watching out for this guy.. everywhere and anywhere... become a curtain twitcher... it will drive me insane trying to find this guy... so I'm going to print out stills from the theft on the video  and the face of the guy..we got a good clear side view.. , and I'm going to put them through letterboxes and attach to poles in the neighbourhood

I cannot stand a thief... !!!


----------



## Chet (Dec 18, 2020)

People who have had your experience have been know to leave a "special" package on their doorstep for thieves.


----------



## win231 (Dec 18, 2020)

So annoying!  I've never had any package stolen, but whenever I'm expecting something, I get e-mail alerts of the day & approximate time of delivery & I frequently check.  But, of course we can't always be home to watch for it constantly.
Is there an alternate delivery option in your area, where things can be left at a specific location with security?


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 18, 2020)

Bummer.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> So annoying!  I've never had any package stolen, but whenever I'm expecting something, I get e-mail alerts of the day & approximate time of delivery & I frequently check.  But, of course we can't always be home to watch for it constantly.
> Is there an alternate delivery option in your area, where things can be left at a specific location with security?


We always do that too... but we weren't expecting this delivery _today_ you see... the company sends the wine every year but it can come any time during December, they never tell us when they've sent it, and always in the past we've just been lucky that one of us has been home when it's been delivered. 
if we'd been expecting it, we'd have either waited home for it, or let the company know a safe place they could leave it


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 18, 2020)

Porch pirates are the scum of the earth.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We were out , having lunch with my daughter, and my husband noticed  on his phone that a delivery driver had left an expensive box of wine on our doorstep.
> 
> The wine wasn't wrapped in anything concealing the contents, just  a box containing the name of the wine company.... but the stupid driver left it on the doorstep in full visibility for everyone..despite knowing no-one was home. By the time my o/h saw the footage of the delivery , the driver had already left so we couldn't call him and tell him not to leave it there.
> 
> ...


Hang that picture on your porch too! Make it as large as you can and hang it where that guy and other porch pirates can see it. Delivery guys will see it too and maybe be more careful where they leave your packages.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> Hang that picture on your porch too! Make it as large as you can and hang it where that guy and other porch pirates can see it. Delivery guys will see it too and maybe be more careful where they leave your packages.


Actually that's a very good idea.. I'll do that


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2020)

Sorry you had to deal with this pond scum, Holly. I hope they catch him!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 18, 2020)

Very sad news!

Hopefully, this is an isolated incident and not the start of a trend in your area.

It may be better that you were not at home.  It could have been much worse if you or your husband had confronted the porch pirate.

Do any of these guys look like the man in your photo?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2020)

How annoying, Holly. And being robbed, even of a minor item, makes you feel as if you've been violated.  Of course, this was the fault of the delivery company, and if they have to replace enough stolen packages, maybe they will change their policy.

Strangely, in this country I don't think that could happen. When an alcoholic beverage is being delivered, someone age 21 or over has to be there to sign for it.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 18, 2020)

That stinks Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Sunny said:


> How annoying, Holly. And being robbed, even of a minor item, makes you feel as if you've been violated.  Of course, this was the fault of the delivery company, and if they have to replace enough stolen packages, maybe they will change their policy.
> 
> Strangely, in this country I don't think that could happen. When an alcoholic beverage is being delivered, someone age 21 or over has to be there to sign for it.


yes it's odd that anyone over 18 ( our age requirement for alcohol consumption)  isn't required to be there to sign for the alcohol... .not being pedantic but this wasn't a minor item either, it was very expensive wine... 

I'm trying to not be as mad as I would be if we'd bought it ourselves.. but as @RadishRose . so rightly described them, I just am furious at the pond scum just for being that exact thing..scum!!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> When we got indoors we were able to view the footage of the thief, a scrawny , dirty looking POS , who had a rucksack on his back which looked full and potentially stuff stolen from elsewhere


Well, he's probably still 'shopping'


----------



## Pecos (Dec 18, 2020)

You are right in feeling the way you do about this worthless excuse for a human. I hope they catch him.

When this kind of thing happened to me, I tend to be pissed off for quite awhile, and I lose trust in my fellow humans.

A few months ago, I was talking to a police officer about this kind of thing and he voiced the opinion that porch thieves are not typically people who are hungry or concerned about their own family. They are simply opportunistic thieves who often carry a grudge against people who they see as better off than they are. People who need food tend to shoplift food from stores that they believe will not suffer because of insurance coverage. 

I would like to hear the opinion of 911 since he has probably made his own observations.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Holly.  We've been lucky and never had anything stolen from our front step, and we've been ordering a lot of things for delivery since the coronavirus.  I haven't heard any neighbors complain either over the years.  We don't have any security cameras, but if I'm expecting something I do keep watch for it to be delivered.  I just ordered printer ink from Walmart yesterday, and it arrived today, seems once a year I have to buy more ink, although we rarely even use the printer.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 18, 2020)

I remember seeing on the news a car stopping by a house.  On the porch were some delivered boxes. The driver, a woman, gives instructions to her passenger, probably her own kid, a young girl, who then leaves the car, grabs the stuff off the porch, runs back to the car and it drives off.  UGH.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We got robbed today !
> 
> I cannot stand a thief... !!!


Ouch!  sorry to hear!    Thieves just drain out any Christian compassion a person might have...


----------



## Pepper (Dec 18, 2020)

Christian compassion should be harder to drain out than by a porch thief.


----------



## Jules (Dec 18, 2020)

The company that gives the wine will likely be arranging for the delivery company to send delivery text messages from now on.  

As upsetting as your loss was, my initial thought was that someone broke into your house.  I’m sure glad it wasn’t that.  

These delivery companies should have to have dash cam on the front & back of their vehicles.  Many crooks follow the trucks.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 18, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Christian compassion should be harder to drain out than by a porch thief.


It is, but thieves and the like don't help


----------



## Nathan (Dec 18, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Christian compassion should be harder to drain out than by a porch thief.


It's amazing how fast one's attitudes harden when they've been victimized.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I just am furious at the pond scum just for being that exact thing..scum!!


Put another (Empty) box out there to see if he returns...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Jules said:


> *The company that gives the wine will likely be arranging for the delivery company to send delivery text messages from now on. *
> 
> As upsetting as your loss was, my initial thought was that someone broke into your house.  I’m sure glad it wasn’t that.
> 
> These delivery companies should have to have dash cam on the front & back of their vehicles.  Many crooks follow the trucks.


when we called my husbands' client who sent the wine, they said that last year there was 2 thefts from doorsteps, where the delivery company DHL  had left the wine... and complaints were made to them then.. so they obviously are not concerned otherwise they would have made changes by now


----------



## jujube (Dec 18, 2020)

'Tis the time of year for that, for sure. Bummer, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Put another (Empty) box out there to see if he returns...


we're arranging that right now as I type this..


----------



## Pepper (Dec 18, 2020)

Nathan said:


> It's amazing how fast one's attitudes harden when they've been victimized.


Challenging, isn't it?  Easy to label oneself something, not that easy to fulfill in reality.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 18, 2020)

Incidents like this make me absolutely crazy.  Sorry,  Holly.


----------



## Remy (Dec 18, 2020)

Oh no! I'm glad your home was not broken into which was my first thought when I read the post title, but this is bad enough. I'm so sorry. This really sucks. I've heard these people can drive around (if this jerk had a car) and follow delivery trucks. Or he was opportunistic, noted the delivery and helped himself.

I'm glad you have the video surveillance. I sure wish I had that when I owned a house. I hope he gets caught!


----------



## Remy (Dec 18, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I remember seeing on the news a car stopping by a house.  On the porch were some delivered boxes. The driver, a woman, gives instructions to her passenger, probably her own kid, a young girl, who then leaves the car, grabs the stuff off the porch, runs back to the car and it drives off.  UGH.


That's horrible to hear on many levels. This is abuse IMO to have and teach a child to do this. What a bad environment those children are being raised in.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 18, 2020)

Remy said:


> That's horrible to hear on many levels. This is abuse IMO to have and teach a child to do this. What a bad environment those children are being raised in.


I guess it's training in the family business.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 18, 2020)

So sorry this happened to you...or anyone else.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2020)

*Sorry this has happened to you, Holly.There is all kind of scum wondering around out there, just be thankful they didn't get in your house!*


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We were out , having lunch with my daughter, and my husband noticed  on his phone that a delivery driver had left an expensive box of wine on our doorstep.
> 
> The wine wasn't wrapped in anything concealing the contents, just  a box containing the name of the wine company.... but the stupid driver left it on the doorstep in full visibility for everyone..despite knowing no-one was home. By the time my o/h saw the footage of the delivery , the driver had already left so we couldn't call him and tell him not to leave it there.
> 
> ...


Holly. If you have a ring door bell, you can add Neighbors icon for your neighborhood. That way you can paste his freaking face all over your area. You may be different over there, but it is a great tool to have.


----------



## Lee (Dec 18, 2020)

Holly, nice people like you do not deserve this....hoping the thief gets caught and gets what he deserves too


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

How awful, I would be livid.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> we're arranging that right now as I type this..


That's what I would do.   But if you have his picture plastered around the neighborhood,  he will probably pick another street for his thievery


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Holly. If you have a ring door bell, you can add Neighbors icon for your neighborhood. That way you can paste his freaking face all over your area. You may be different over there, but it is a great tool to have.


we have the ring video doorbell


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> That's what I would do.   But if you have his picture plastered around the neighborhood,  he will probably pick another street for his thievery


well his picture hasn't gone out yet, we only discovered it all tonight when we got home... so slowly, slowly catchee monkee.. and we have several things put into place now... 

I know it's not a huge thing at the end of the day, but  this person could also be a burglar, and or even violent,  and  could be stealing from the old and vulnerable... and if I have anything to do with it, he's going to be stopped and stopped ASAP..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We were out , having lunch with my daughter, and my husband noticed  on his phone that a delivery driver had left an expensive box of wine on our doorstep.
> 
> The wine wasn't wrapped in anything concealing the contents, just  a box containing the name of the wine company.... but the stupid driver left it on the doorstep in full visibility for everyone..despite knowing no-one was home. By the time my o/h saw the footage of the delivery , the driver had already left so we couldn't call him and tell him not to leave it there.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!

I can't believe the postal service would actually leave something like that on a home-owners doorstep without garnering a signature.

This thread is my laugh of the day!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2020)

I would also post his photo _outside_ my neighbourhood, Holly. Chances are, he wouldn't have travelled all that far from home. 

Someone may very well identify this scumbag!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I would also post his photo _outside_ my neighbourhood, Holly. Chances are, he wouldn't have travelled all that far from home.
> 
> Someone may very well identify this scumbag!


Precisely Pinks, we've thought of that too...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Holly. If you have a ring door bell, you can add Neighbors icon for your neighborhood. That way you can paste his freaking face all over your area. You may be different over there, but it is a great tool to have.


Pappy, I don't think we know about ''neighbours Icon''.  I'll ask hubs in the morning, and see what he knows ( He's the techi one).. and if that's available to us. I did think of plastering the video of the theft on Facebook.. but the angle of the camera shots, identify my house and I wouldn't want  any repercussions from potential buddies of his.. so we've removed the background on the stills we've taken from the video.. and we have a good view of his face, and arms carrying the box..so that'll be enough to make fliers from

The police asked us to send the video to them, which we did... but unless he's already known to them I can't imagine anything will be done.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Pappy, I don't think we know about ''neighbours Icon''.  I'll ask hubs in the morning, and see what he knows ( He's the techi one).. and if that's available to us. I did think of plastering the video of the theft on Facebook.. but the angle of the camera shots, identify my house and I wouldn't want  any repercussions from potential buddies of his.. so we've removed the background on the stills we've taken from the video.. and we have a good view of his face, and arms carrying the box..so that'll be enough to make fliers from
> 
> The police asked us to send the video to them, which we did... but unless he's already known to them I can't imagine anything will be done.


Too bad the little white poodle pooch in the avatar wasn't at home to protect the drop-off.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Too bad the little white poodle pooch in the avatar wasn't at home to protect the drop-off.


I have no idea why I'm replying to you, there's a place reserved in hell for people like you who find other people's misfortunes something to laugh at... best you put that bottle down before you lose the last brain cell you have left!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I have no idea why I'm replying to you, there's a place reserved in hell for people like you who find other people's misfortunes something to laugh at... best you put that bottle down before you lose the last brain cell you have left!!


I have no idea why you're replying to my entry either, but all I can say is, at-a girl, I like it when people show their true colours.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> I can't believe the postal service would actually leave something like that on a home-owners doorstep without garnering a signature.


You can add UPS, Fedex and DHL to the list of delivery services that would just drop stuff off.    Around here being very rural the Postal Service doesn't deliver anything to residential customers.   Most people have multi-acre properties that are fenced, so delivery service just *throw* your package into your yard.*  *


----------



## katlupe (Dec 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We were out , having lunch with my daughter, and my husband noticed  on his phone that a delivery driver had left an expensive box of wine on our doorstep.
> 
> The wine wasn't wrapped in anything concealing the contents, just  a box containing the name of the wine company.... but the stupid driver left it on the doorstep in full visibility for everyone..despite knowing no-one was home. By the time my o/h saw the footage of the delivery , the driver had already left so we couldn't call him and tell him not to leave it there.
> 
> ...


That is horrible! Yes post his picture everywhere. I have seen a lot of thieves caught by posting their picture on fakebook (it is good for some stuff).


----------



## Nathan (Dec 18, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Challenging, isn't it?  Easy to label oneself something, not that easy to fulfill in reality.


Yes, the goal of being Christian / Buddhist / Muslim etc. is a work-in-progress.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

Nathan said:


> You can add UPS, Fedex and DHL to the list of delivery services that would just drop stuff off.    Around here being very rural the Postal Service doesn't deliver anything to residential customers.   Most people have multi-acre properties that are fenced, so delivery service just *throw* your package into your yard.* *


exactly Nathan, same here. We've read about these stories, but aside from once our parcels being left in a bin, we've never had anyone actually leave a parcel on the doorstep.. because we've always been expecting the parcel and therefore always home. ..but the sheer stupidity of DHL leaving that box with the name of the wine company all over it , make me wonder at the idiocy of the driver..


----------



## Pecos (Dec 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> I can't believe the postal service would actually leave something like that on a home-owners doorstep without garnering a signature.
> 
> This thread is my laugh of the day!


I had to follow-up on this after thinking about it a bit more. It is stunning that they would be (are) that careless, but my own dealings with DHL and other delivery drivers have periodically been very unsatisfactory. When I was still working, I took delivery of lots of company shipments at my personal residence. Over and over again, DHL dropped off heavy boxes of expensive items on the sidewalk across the street where a disabled person lived. They didn't bother with the signature requirement. My complaints fell on deaf ears; they were in a hurry and they just didn't care. Writing letters didn't change anything either. I have had FEDEX deliver a package inside my neighbors garage where she didn't find it for 5 months. I have also had the postal service put important medications in the wrong mailbox where they baked in 90 plus heat for a week before my neighbor returned from vacation and found them. All my attempts to get this corrected were met with a form E-mail from the postal service telling me that they had been delivered. I had to throw them away.

Trust me, delivery service these days is not what it should be.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 18, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I had to follow-up on this after thinking about it a bit more. It is stunning that they would be (are) that careless, but my own dealings with DHL and other delivery drivers have periodically been very unsatisfactory. When I was still working, I took delivery of lots of company shipments at my personal residence. Over and over again, DHL dropped off heavy boxes of expensive items on the sidewalk across the street where a disabled person lived. They didn't bother with the signature requirement. My complaints fell on deaf ears; they were in a hurry and they just didn't care. Writing letters didn't change anything either. I have had FEDEX deliver a package inside my neighbors garage where she didn't find it for 5 months. I have also had the postal service put important medications in the wrong mailbox where they baked in 90 plus heat for a week before my neighbor returned from vacation and found them. All my attempts to get this corrected were met with a form E-mail from the postal service telling me that they had been delivered. I had to throw them away.
> 
> Trust me, delivery service these days is not what it should be.


Sounds like it really has become careless on their part, Pecos.

We, too, have received a few orders that were left on our front stoop when we weren't home, and thankfully we live in a good neighbourhood, but still.


----------



## Chrise (Dec 18, 2020)

*I have used for years, The ups store for all mail delivery, it has worked. I know that they can get robbed as well. It has worked for me...so far.*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

jujube said:


> 'Tis the time of year for that, for sure. Bummer, Holly!


your right Jujube.. and much as I'm seething about it, I have to be glad that we personally didn't lose out financially ourselves .. but still, .. it's bloody maddening as you can imagine. My main concern as I said earlier is as the police said to us tonight on the phone, these people are likely to return again and again when they find an easy target, so I want him caught before it's someone vulnerable  he targets next


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm sorry, it was me - I have a weakness for expensive wine.

But back to being serious, we've lost a couple packages from our porch, it isn't fun.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 18, 2020)

I lost a package from my porch a couple years ago, and ever since then I've tracked packages and then watched out for them when they are due to arrive.  It does make you mad as all getout, though, that people go around doing this.  It's hard enough getting the things you need during this pandemic, without having porch pirates make it even worse.  Even now, I'm leery of having anything very expensive shipped to my home.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 19, 2020)

@hollydolly LOL
.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Holly. If you have a ring door bell, you can add Neighbors icon for your neighborhood. That way you can paste his freaking face all over your area. You may be different over there, but it is a great tool to have.


Well I hadn't heard of this @Pappy, until you mentioned it and I've spoken to hubs about it this morning, and he's going to do exactly what you suggested with the Neighbours Icon.. thanks very much for the suggestion


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Well I hadn't heard of this @Pappy, until you mentioned it and I've spoken to hubs about it this morning, and he's going to do exactly what you suggested with the Neighbours Icon.. thanks very much for the suggestion


Good. I wasn’t sure if it was available to you, but glad it is. It’s an additional way to keep you informed around your area.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We were out , having lunch with my daughter, and my husband noticed  on his phone that a delivery driver had left an expensive box of wine on our doorstep.
> 
> The wine wasn't wrapped in anything concealing the contents, just  a box containing the name of the wine company.... but the stupid driver left it on the doorstep in full visibility for everyone..despite knowing no-one was home. By the time my o/h saw the footage of the delivery , the driver had already left so we couldn't call him and tell him not to leave it there.
> 
> ...


As I understand it, in England, if you try any type of self-help or defense, you're liable to be punished more than the perp.


----------



## Lee (Dec 19, 2020)

Costco and Amazon here in Canada just drop things off on the porch. In this neighborhood where everyone watches the comings and goings of everyone, there is little chance of someone pinching a package.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> As I understand it, in England, if you try any type of self-help or defense, you're liable to be punished more than the perp.


yes that's a very  real possibility...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

Lee said:


> Costco and Amazon here in Canada just drop things off on the porch. In this neighborhood where everyone watches the comings and goings of everyone, there is little chance of someone pinching a package.


sometimes having nosey neighbours is useful.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

Unfortunately... Hubs has just informed me that he's just discovered that  irritatingly the neighbourhood icon on the Video ring doorbell  is NOT available in the UK...only in the USA... so we're unable to take your advice @Pappy , unfortunately , and share among fellow Ring users... 

I'd be very interested to know why the manufacturers of Ring have made this distinction


----------



## MickaC (Dec 19, 2020)

@hollydolly   OMG Holly. I'm so sorry this happened to you. 
It's very maddening, and i think frightening.
What's next........invading your home........SCARY.
I think our pandemic has made it easier for the low life of thieves......sad.
Do whatever you need to do, to draw this to everyone's attention.
Happy you're both safe and your home wasn't invaded.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @hollydolly   OMG Holly. I'm so sorry this happened to you.
> It's very maddening, and i think frightening.
> What's next........invading your home........SCARY.
> I think our pandemic has made it easier for the low life of thieves......sad.
> ...


thanks Micka...   this is precisely what's put the wind up me..the thought if they could do this in broad daylight with a ring doorbell in full view.. what next ?...in the dark, home invasion etc ? .. I have to calm down and realise that this is happening all too often and they are opportunist thieves.. (I hope).. and we do have a lot of security lights and alarms on out buildings etc.. but I was burgled while I slept some years ago when my daughter was young and she and I were in bed, and I know a doorstep theft is not the same as being burgled as we were back then  but it's brought back all the memories flooding back from then.. and caused me to be more upset than this deserves I think.

Hubs is now putting more security in place ( just for my peace of mind) ..right while I'm typing this..


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> thanks Micka...   this is precisely what's put the wind up me..the thought if they could do this in broad daylight with a ring doorbell in full view.. what next ?...in the dark, home invasion etc ? .. I have to calm down and realise that this is happening all too often and they are opportunist thieves.. (I hope).. and we do have a lot of security lights and alarms on out buildings etc.. but I was burgled while I slept some years ago when my daughter was young and she and I were in bed, and I know a doorstep theft is not the same as being burgled as we were back then  but it's brought back all the memories flooding back from then.. and caused me to be more upset than this deserves I think.
> 
> Hubs is now putting more security in place ( just for my peace of mind) ..right while I'm typing this..


I've been burgled, and it is a very disconcerting feeling to know some stranger/s have been in your personal space, going through your belongings.

To have someone in your home while sleeping .. I understand why this has affected you the way it has.

You have a good hubby, Hols.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 19, 2020)

@hollydolly  Try to calm, i know it must be hard.
Thank goodness for your protector, your hubby.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 19, 2020)

When you expect a package stay home.  If you can leave home after deliveries stop. My gripe is the majority of times at my place they never ring the doorbell. I got one today that was a surprise. Some do ring the bell but most don't.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Unfortunately... Hubs has just informed me that he's just discovered that  irritatingly the neighbourhood icon on the Video ring doorbell  is NOT available in the UK...only in the USA... so we're unable to take your advice @Pappy , unfortunately , and share among fellow Ring users...
> 
> I'd be very interested to know why the manufacturers of Ring have made this distinction


So would I.....bummer.


----------



## Jules (Dec 19, 2020)

With “Contactless Delivery” they don’t require a signature now.   If I happen to make it to the door prior to them leaving, some take a photo. 

Only half the time is there a knock or ring of the bell.  The motion sets off the notice to my or DH’s phone so we find the parcel.  So far living on a dead end quiet street has been good.

@hollydolly, did your thief have a mask on?  Some are getting smarter.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

Jules said:


> With “Contactless Delivery” they don’t require a signature now.   If I happen to make it to the door prior to them leaving, some take a photo.
> 
> Only half the time is there a knock or ring of the bell.  The motion sets off the notice to my or DH’s phone so we find the parcel.  So far living on a dead end quiet street has been good.
> 
> @hollydolly, did your thief have a mask on?  Some are getting smarter.


Even if the thief didn't have a mask on, I'll bet he had one heck of a smirk on!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Unfortunately... Hubs has just informed me that he's just discovered that  irritatingly the neighbourhood icon on the Video ring doorbell  is NOT available in the UK...only in the USA... so we're unable to take your advice @Pappy , unfortunately , and share among fellow Ring users...
> 
> I'd be very interested to know why the manufacturers of Ring have made this distinction


I have a Ring system, but not the video doorbell, since nobody can get anywhere near the front door.  What is the "neighbourhood icon" and what does that do?


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 19, 2020)

That would be a bit traumatic to have a porch pirate.  I've watched some YouTube videos, and the pirates do seem like very low class people.  Not like the appealing tykes stealing things in Dickens' novels.
My experience with package deliveries has been all over the place, lots of times nicely tucked out of sight with a photo sent to me, but other times delivered into a neighbor's garage and not noticed for weeks, once in a wheelbarrow in the barn (I imagine they were trying to keep it from being rained on), once in the deep grass behind the mailbox where by the time I noticed it the cardboard was icky and a bunch of rolly-poly bugs had moved into the cardboard.  The worst "delivery" was just a note left on my door that the package required a signature - I had been home! They must have knocked very quietly!  Then it was delivered a few days later and just left in front of the garage and strangely NOT requiring a signature.
I think it will be good when Amazon starts prescription services because then instead of prescriptions sitting in a hot/freezing mailbox for hours, probably delivery could be made to an Amazon pickup box at the Whole Foods store.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

Nathan said:


> I have a Ring system, but not the video doorbell, since nobody can get anywhere near the front door.  What is the "neighbourhood icon" and what does that do?


well I don't know @Nathan because our Ring Video doorbell doesn't do it. @Pappy said that in the USA, the neighbourhood icon allows you to share  the face of the criminal with others who also have the Ring Video doorbell system


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 19, 2020)

My son and his wife both work and use online ordering a LOT. After a package theft, my son built a simple but attractive sort of blind (for lack of a better word) on their front porch that looks like a table from a distance. It's basically a 3ft tall 3-sided box. Carriers leave all their packages inside it.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 19, 2020)

Along the lines of the vid Ken posted, here's one from last year of a young man whose YouTube channel I subscribe to, Mark Rober who used to work for Apple and NASA; sweet revenge:


----------



## Nathan (Dec 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> well I don't know @Nathan because our Ring Video doorbell doesn't do it. @Pappy said that in the USA, the neighbourhood icon allows you to share  the face of the criminal with others who also have the Ring Video doorbell system


Oh OK, I've seen that feature on my Ring phone app, here's a screenshot of the latest neighborhood occurrence:


----------



## DaveA (Dec 19, 2020)

Never had a problem, and neither did my folks before me.  Lived here most of my 87 years and the homes are maybe 100 - 150 ft. apart and set back from the highway.  Not a lot of foot traffic.  We get a decent amount of packages, usually delivered with a knock on the door. 

Usually about this time in the discussion we start to have a listing of the various types of firearms folks have and how they almost salivate at the prospect of gunning down a porch robber. IMHO, that's even sicker than the guy robbing the package.


----------



## Mike (Dec 19, 2020)

I am sorry to read this hollydolly, maybe the
police will make an effort.

There is nothing that I can even suggest.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

Mike said:


> I am sorry to read this hollydolly, maybe the
> police will make an effort.
> 
> There is nothing that I can even suggest.
> ...


thanks Mike, I think we can forget the police doing anything about it... however today we've printed out flyers with the guys face on them warning people there's a thief in the area and to be aware.. I didn't get to post them around the neighbourhood today but I will tomorrow morning


----------



## Nathan (Dec 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> thanks Mike, I think we can forget the police doing anything about it... however today we've printed out flyers with the guys face on them warning people there's a thief in the area and to be aware.. I didn't get to post them around the neighbourhood today but I will tomorrow morning


Don't make yourself a target for *retaliation*, just saying.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 19, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Don't make yourself a target for *retaliation*, just saying.


Wisely, hollydolly said they erased the part of the photo that identifies their house. The scumbag that pilfered her package isn't likely to retaliate, imo. Those kind are almost always cowards.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Don't make yourself a target for *retaliation*, just saying.


yes we did think about that , but if we're the recipients of any retaliation the police have his mugshot...


----------



## Jules (Dec 19, 2020)

FaceBook can be your friend.  Do you have a local FB group?  I joined & read the one here just for info. You do have to ignore lots of   There have been thefts & videos posted.  You’d be surprised how many people know the crook and how many people are caught.

If you can post the video/photo under an alias, that would be better, IMO.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

Sorry to harp on about this folks, but just a little update...

I was totally taken aback when the police called us today and asked us to send them the footage from the video doorbell  of the thief, seems they might actually be going to at least show a little bit of interest, and perhaps hopefully keep an eye out for this thief .. good for them... and secondly my husbands clients who sent the Box of wines, called me today and said that they have had another box ordered at the weekend so it should arrive any time today or tomorrow...

They said that they were very concerned that  they'd had 4 calls over the weekend where the recipients of the wine had exact same circumstance as us... and so they had quite a conversation and complaints laid squarely at Virgin Wines drivers'  door...  (unintended pun)..so hopefully the wines will be here soon

..in the meantime hubs yesterday set up a new ring doorbell video onto our gate which leads to the rear garden..just really for my peace of mind!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2020)

I hope they nail the thief!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I hope they nail the thief!


well hopefully with the help of all the flyers we put through people's letterboxes yesterday... someone will know him, and even if they don't report him, they'll certainly be aware they're living close to a thief... , and that will go round the neighbourhood like wildfire..


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm so sorry that you experienced this, Hols.  Humans can be a really crappy species.  I'm referring to the ones who do these kinds of things, and the ones who delight in the anguish it brings to others.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'm so sorry that you experienced this, Hols.  Humans can be a really crappy species.  I'm referring to the ones who do these kinds of things, *and the ones who delight in the anguish it brings to others.*


couldn't agree more SS...  soemtimes those in bold are worse.. but for those, people many crimes wouldn't exist


----------



## Pepper (Dec 21, 2020)

Rather than delight in the anguish to others, these type folk generally don't think about it at all.


----------



## Remy (Dec 21, 2020)

@Ken N Tx Nailed that guy but good. I guess the homeowners had to really hose their cement off.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

Well I take it all back ... my gob is smacked and I'm shocked to say the least... but the police have positively identified  the thief.. !! 

o/h has just received this email from the Police...
Identifying words removed by me



> Good morning ******
> We have had a positive identification of the male.
> I would like to take a loss statement from you if possible and require some information to do this.
> 
> What made you look at your ring doorbell?





> Did you get a confirmation your parcel had been delivered?





> How much was the box of wine and where did it come from.





> And when are you available to get you to sign this statement.
> 
> You can either email me back or call me on 0774074****
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2020)

Well, good for them, Holly!  I'd be curious to know something about the perp, also about how they got caught.

Here, due to all the shopping online, the delivery people, particularly from Amazon, have been overwhelmed. They are supposed to bring every package too large to fit inside a mailbox to the apartment door, and ring the bell. More and more often, they are not bothering to do that, probably because they are under time constraints. So the table in the lobby has been collecting lots of packages, until a resident recognizes a name and takes it (if theirs) or kindly delivers it to a neighbor.  Seems like a perfect setup for the kind of theft you just experienced.

There is a very stern warning sign on the table, saying, "Please do not leave packages in the lobby. Your delivery is not completed until the package is brought to the apartment." It's often just ignored, they leave the packages anyway.

Fortunately, this is not a high crime building, and most people passing through the lobby are the senior residents.  If it was a general public space, this could be a nightmare.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Well, good for them, Holly!  I'd be curious to know something about the perp, also about how they got caught.
> 
> Here, due to all the shopping online, the delivery people, particularly from Amazon, have been overwhelmed. They are supposed to bring every package too large to fit inside a mailbox to the apartment door, and ring the bell. More and more often, they are not bothering to do that, probably because they are under time constraints. So the table in the lobby has been collecting lots of packages, until a resident recognizes a name and takes it (if theirs) or kindly delivers it to a neighbor.  Seems like a perfect setup for the kind of theft you just experienced.
> 
> ...


We have a Concierge and Security Staff in our block of 3 condos. All deliveries have to be signed in at the desk, and we are given a phone call.

@hollydolly  No doubt, your thief was already in the system. Kudos to your police department!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We have a Concierge and Security Staff in our block of 3 condos. All deliveries have to be signed in at the desk, and we are given a phone call.
> 
> @hollydolly  No doubt, your thief was already in the system. Kudos to your police department!


yes well we're wondering  if that's the case Pinks.. or perhaps someone recognised him from our fliers... 

Yes not living in an apartment we don't have the security a concierge would bring with regard non residents being around our property... it's a good system


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Well I take it all back ... my gob is smacked and I'm shocked to say the least... but the police have positively identified  the thief.. !!
> 
> o/h has just received this email from the Police...
> Identifying words removed by me


He was probably already known to local authorities.  Your Ring footage provided a reliable eye-witness account of what happened.  

Yay!


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 22, 2020)

Great to hear he's been identified so quickly by the police.  Your hard work paid off and surely protected others!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

@Sunny, sorry just saw your post. Yes you're absolutely correct , it does sound like ripe for theft when parcels are left even inside a lobby of a building.. it's just a perfect breeding opportunist ground..

yes I'm very curious as to how they caught our Thief. Hubs has to go to the station to make a statement  at some point, so I've asked him to ask them how they discovered who the thief  was...  whether it was someone already known to them or if someone reported him after we'd posted our fliers around the neighbourhood of his picture while stealing our parcel from the doorstep..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Great to hear he's been identified so quickly by the police. * Your hard work paid off and surely protected others!*


I hope so @AnnieA , this was my MO more than the actual theft of our items...


----------



## Jules (Dec 22, 2020)

”what made you look at your Ring doorbell?”  Strange question, must be one required when this goes before a judge.  

Of course this is what you’re going to do as soon as you have a parcel delivered and there’s nothing on the porch.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 22, 2020)

Sure hope you've  got everything resolved now  ...  thief caught  .. and another case of wine  ...??

I  bet he will never bother you again!  

Merry Christmas  @hollydolly


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2020)

It's a Christmas miracle!

No really, I am so glad to hear they got him.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> It's a Christmas miracle!
> 
> No really, I am so glad to hear they got him.


lol, well given that they caught him I shouldn't say this really, but it's almost a miracle as far as everyone here is concerned because in all honesty the police seem to do less and less to fight crime or find criminals these days and burglary , and theft of all types are way down the list, so in this instance I'm very pleased, but nonetheless  surprised.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

Jules said:


> ”what made you look at your Ring doorbell?”  Strange question, must be one required when this goes before a judge.
> 
> Of course this is what you’re going to do as soon as you have a parcel delivered and there’s nothing on the porch.


Precisely, that did make us scratch our heads a little...


----------

